# Furadoura Squat Portugal.



## vindiboy (Apr 17, 2020)

https://ibb.co/album/Vpv6gx                         Beach side squat  nice town with all you need, lovely prom and beach free Aire no services, but a toilet here  for use, Fresh fish on sale at the Aire as there is  a fish landing facility right next to the Aire with  fresh fish stalls selling all sorts and it is popular with the locals too.  N 40.87656 W8.67338


----------



## REC (Apr 17, 2020)

Thought you were still on the road....then realised you are treating us to a virtual tour!


----------



## wildebus (Apr 17, 2020)

have to say calling these stops "squats" makes them less than appealing to visit!


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes i sort of understand that but have always gone to another site to find out what they are really like .Hope you contnue to post Vindiboy


----------



## QFour (Apr 18, 2020)

Do wish you would stop calling these places SQUATS it gives the total wrong impression.

From Wikapidia ..

Squatting occurs worldwide and tends to occur when people who are poor and homeless find empty buildings or land to occupy for housing.

So why not just put a nice place to WC.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 18, 2020)

Ah but then everyone will want to go ......


----------



## wildebus (Apr 18, 2020)

In that case don't post about them at all if you don't want peop!e to go.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 18, 2020)

I havent posted any but I do enjoy Vindiboys posts and I dont let the wording put me of . Just do my own research . Sorry if I have upset you but I did not want Vindiboy to stop posting . I am happy for him to call them what he wants


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 18, 2020)

A Rose by any other name ? well we call them squats because we are in fact squatting,are we not , call them what you will they are great free places safe and convenient for the weary traveller hee hee.  Pictured is the Sangate squat POIs that saved our bacon on our way home this time as all Aires had closed by the time we reached Wissant Aire where we intended to stay on our last night  away  20th March, waiting to get the Train home.


----------



## witzend (Apr 21, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> I havent posted any but I do enjoy Vindiboys posts and I dont let the wording put me of . Just do my own research . Sorry if I have upset you but I did not want Vindiboy to stop posting . I am happy for him to call them what he wants


Me to always someone ready to find fault I've enjoyed all his Squats used several myself being away from home we are homeless so seems like a good description. You can always use a campsite if you don't want to squat


----------

